

John Carmack QuakeCon 2011 Keynote - angrycoder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4zgYG-_ha28

======
tomica
i stand in awe whenever i see a Carmack keynote. it almost feels like he
breathes in once at the start, and delivers a coherent and easy to follow (and
i am no game programmer) stream-of-conscience speech for 90-180 minutes
without a single pause or the aid of a slide deck.

if ever there was a genius (not throwing it out lightly) who knew what he was
talking about...

------
s1rech
man, I love hearing what Carmack has to say about anything SW related.

